# Clearance to Combustible Materials



## Mech (Oct 31, 2017)

2015 IBC

Radiant Gas Heater installation

The code reviewer's note was provide clearance to combustible per IFGC and all other applicable codes.

Is there anything in the IBC that addresses distance to combustible materials for a gas appliance or its exhaust vent?  The only section I found was Chapter 21 Masonry dealing with chimneys and air intake vents.

Thanks


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2017)

Mech said:


> 2015 IBC
> 
> Radiant Gas Heater installation
> 
> ...




Seems like you would have to go by manufacture recommendations.
Since each appliance would be different outputs


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2017)

International Fuel Gas Code 2015 (IFGC 2015)
609.6 Upper Floor Installations 
Floor furnaces installed in upper stories of buildings shall project below into nonhabitable space and shall be separated from the nonhabitable space by an enclosure constructed of *noncombustible materials*. The floor furnace shall be provided with access, clearance to all sides and bottom of not less than 6 inches (152 mm) and combustion air in accordance with Section 304.
611.3 Clearance From *Combustible Materials* 
Non recirculating direct-fired industrial air heaters shall be installed with a clearance from *combustible materials* of not less than that shown on the rating plate and in the manufacturer’s instructions.
612.4 Clearance From *Combustible Materials* 
Direct-fired industrial air heaters shall be installed with a clearance from *combustible material* of not less than that shown on the label and in the manufacturer’s instructions
614.9 Commercial Clothes Dryers 
The installation of dryer exhaust ducts serving Type 2 clothes dryers shall comply with the appliance manufacturer’s instructions. Exhaust fan motors installed in exhaust systems shall be located outside of the airstream. In multiple installations, the fan shall operate continuously or be interlocked to operate when any individual unit is operating. Ducts shall have a minimum clearance of 6 inches (152 mm) to *combustible materials*
620.2 Support 
Suspended-type unit heaters shall be supported by elements that are designed and constructed to accommodate the weight and dynamic loads. Hangers and brackets shall be of *noncombustible material.*
620.4 Clearance 
Suspended-type unit heaters shall be installed with clearances to *combustible materials* of not less than 18 inches (457 mm) at the sides, 12 inches (305 mm) at the bottom and 6 inches (152 mm) above the top where the unit heater has an internal draft hood or 1 inch (25 mm) above the top of the sloping side of the vertical draft hood.
Floor-mounted-type unit heaters shall be installed with clearances to *combustible materials* at the back and one side only of not less than 6 inches. Where the flue gases are vented horizontally, the 6-inch  clearance shall be measured from the draft hood or vent instead of the rear wall of the unit heater. Floor-mounted-type unit heaters shall not be installed on* combustible floors* unless listed for such installation.
Clearances for servicing all unit heaters shall be in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.
627.6 Installation 
Air-conditioning appliances shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. Unless the appliance is listed for installation on a *combustible* surface such as a floor or roof, or unless the surface is protected in an approved manner, the appliance shall be installed on a surface of *noncombustible construction* with *noncombustible material* and surface finish and with no *combustible material* against the underside thereof.
630.2 Support 
Infrared radiant heaters shall be fixed in a position independent of gas and electric supply lines. Hangers and brackets shall be of *noncombustible material.*


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks MH


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Thanks MH


NOTE ADAGuy, This is NOT in CA.


----------



## Mech (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks.

We had the clearances listed for the specific appliances.  My guess was they wanted to know clearances from exhaust / vent pipes as well.


----------

